
F-35 jets: Chinese-owned company making parts for top-secret UK-US fighters - smacktoward
https://news.sky.com/story/f-35-jets-chinese-owned-company-making-parts-for-top-secret-uk-us-fighters-11741889
======
RadioEnForce
> Mr Devine said measures are in place to ensure no Chinese national can
> access F-35 related information.

Seems awkward, in practice. Anyone in the firm who is Chinese cannot look at
F-35 info. Besides, espionage is still possible if the right people are paid
off in the right amounts.

